# Mystery Shopping



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a company that is legitimate. I have worked for them and a friend has also. They do a variety of "shops" from fast food to stores. I have heard they have clients they do mystery shops for in various parts of the country. 

http://www.maritzmysteryshopping.com/home/Default.aspx

I do not know if they are hiring right now.


----------



## 1acrefarm (Jul 3, 2011)

Does it have decent money making potential?


----------



## freeb (Jul 25, 2009)

No not really. most shops only pay about $8. And beware if you dont complete everything to their liking you wont get paid. I worked for them for about 8 years and then did a shop that was way outta my way. well they didnt like the one pic so they didnt pay me and i had to make a purchase at this shop!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Never done one of these but looked at them. Not worthwhile considering time and fuel cost.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

1acrefarm said:


> Does it have decent money making potential?


If you lived in an area with lots of shops and could do your paperwork fast there might be a wage potential. For me it was mostly a meal with some extra money, or a paid trip somewhere. I live in the middle of nowhere though so milage is a problem. Sometimes they pay a milage bonus if they are really needing a shop done. I have done big loops that incorporate shops in many different towns.

Like any job, you do have to meet their requirements that are spelled out before you accept a shop. 

The paperwork (computer) work time decreases as you get familiar with the requirements of each shop. Most of that can now be done entirely on a computer. Lining up your shops so you can go from one to another makes better use of your time. I heard of one couple in NYC that does this full time, no car, just go by public transportation from one shop to the next, doing the computer work as they go.


----------



## freeb (Jul 25, 2009)

The problem with doiong your paperwork on the way is all the pics that have to be uploaded! that is a time killer as there system is slow as it has to be a certain sized pic. Even with alot of shops to do there isnt alot of money to be made in it, i would look at merchandising instead!


----------



## Ali_R (Jul 18, 2011)

I do mystery shopping. I hate, hate, hate audits (shops with pictures) unless it is a picture of say a pizza? 

The money making potential with mystery shopping is *replacing* what you are normally already spending. For example, use mystery shopping for oil changes, hair cuts, food out, vet bills, etc. (I did a shop for VCA that paid $100 towards the vet and me $25 for my efforts.)

You aren't going to make much money driving to a mystery shop just to shop it. If you're already going to town, just schedule some shops there. This does a couple things, it will probably at least cover your gas there, buy you a meal while you're there but *most importantly* it allows you to write off your mileage for a trip you would already normally take.

The best site I've found for mystery shopping is jobslinger.com It is basically a clearing house listing all of the jobs the various companies have for a specific area. You do pay up front but they pay you back. That is my play fund. 

Please feel free to ask me questions about this. I've been doing it for a while.

*****
When I say "pay up front" I mean for the restaurant food or something of that nature. If a company wants to charge you to do mystery shopping for them RUN AWAY! Never, ever pay to get signed up with a mystery shop!


----------

